# ONLY SURGE



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there anybody picking up ONLY SURGE request and don't drive on base fare.

How is that working for you?

I mean driving only for UBER not mix with lyft.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't speak for anyone else's market but in my market it does work. BUTTTTT it depends on what your daily/monthly goals are for driving Uber and your market's surge rate. If it surges a lot and you know the when and where it does then it works well.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Define ONLY? 

My main goal was always to have a high percentage of rides be high surge rides. 100% percent surge rides is ideal but often not possible because someone will always take you away from a high demand area.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

I almost always only pickup x w/ surge but I also drive select


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Surge/PT is all but extinct these days here but I rarely drive for base. I cherry pick both platforms usually 3 hrs in the am rush & 3 in the evening during the week. No Pool/Line under 1.8X on principle. Usually good for about grand a week on avg. Sometimes I’ll come out for an event for a few extra rides if the map is bleeding or weather is inclement but usually try and avoid the major shitshows altogether.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

In my market I only accept surge rides with only a couple exceptions. The lowest I try to take is 1.5x and will pass on them if there is a big surge. No sense picking up the fringe rides when a greater fare is possible. It works out more often than not, and if it declines it comes back within 20 minutes or so and then have success. Have to be honest here, a few times it has bitten me in the butt and I think I should have taken the 1.5x. However that is the cost of rolling the dice for a better fare. I’m willing to gamble. And I average $900 to $1100 weekly.

The choice is up to the individual depending on their income needs and market and amount of patience they have. For example Why take 2 base fare rides at 10 miles when you can take 1 ride at 2x at 10 miles and have the same amount of money but actually make more due to less gas used and less wear and tear on the vehicle. I know that the chances of a ride being identical 10 miles is not likely but that is only a example. Most times in a surge on a short ride I can get a 2nd surge ride as well before I finish the 1st surge ride. Patience is key, let the rest of the Uber ants take all the base fares. In my market there are 5 or 6 ants that drive downtown and either don’t know how to swipe the offline button or are too scared they are going to miss something other than a base fare. I dunno maybe Elvis is going to reappear from the dead and need a Uber?? I have no clue lol. But my math works out that any surge is better than a base fare and a 2x or more surge rides make up for a lot of base fares. 

But as I said before I like to gamble and will roll the dice for the higher paying fares. It’s just knowing when and where to be in order to make it work. When events are going on and on weekend nights if it isn’t a surge then you won’t get the chance to even touch the door handle on my ride. Lol

Now the exceptions to my rule...
1. If I am ready to call it a day or which is usually in the morning 8 am ish and I get a ping for a pick up at a hotel. I will accept based on the odds of it being a trip to the airport which is 15 minutes from home. 
2. If the ride takes me back to the area I want to be in after dropping off the current rider and going there anyways. This only happens when the pick up is in one of the 3 areas that I work the most. Because most of the time the riders are going to one of the other 2 areas. If one of the 3 areas are surging heavily, usually the other 2 are as well or are just a few minutes behind so usually not a big issue. 
It doesn’t always happen the way I want it to, but based on past experience the odds are in my favor enough to take the chance.


----------

